# Air Force cuts



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:11:24 -0500*
I was just curious of the reaction of you all to the news byte today 
about the air force having the number of fighters and helicopters cut in 
half. How do you all feel about the importance of Canada‘s air force and 
do you think the money could have come from elsewhere? Consider this a 
learning experience for me =3D
Regards
Jay
I was just curious of 
the reaction
of you all to the news byte today about the air force having the number 
of
fighters and helicopters cut in half. How do you all feel about the 
importance
of Canada‘s air force and do you think the money could have come from 
elsewhere?
Consider this a learning experience for me =3D
Regards
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:16:14 EST*
Fighters and choppers cut in HALF numerically?
Makes me sick.
I guess its the RCAF‘s turn for the strap.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:20:46 EST*
>From what I know, there‘s about 122 CF-18‘s around right now.
Is that right?
They can‘t ACTUALLY plan to cut that in half.
I just don‘t understand.
So much betrayal.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 22:27:59 -0500*
I managed to track down a link. You can find the full story here:
 http://cbc.ca/cgi-bin/templates/view.cgi?/news/2001/02/17/airforce_cuts01021 
7
CBC TV has learned that the Canadian air force is planning to idle nearly
half of its aircraft.
Currently the airforce has 505 planes and helicopters in the air. By next
year that number will be reduced to 280.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:20 PM
Subject: Re: Air Force cuts
> From what I know, there‘s about 122 CF-18‘s around right now.
> Is that right?
> They can‘t ACTUALLY plan to cut that in half.
> I just don‘t understand.
> So much betrayal.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:58:25 -0400*
It is time for the people of Canada to stand up and say "ENOUGH".   We
have been down-sized, cut, and reorganized to death.  We have very
little left.   But our government likes to think we are a major player
on the world stage and send  us out on practically every peace-keeping
mission that comes down the pike - just to make some politicians look
good.  We do not have the people or the equipment to carry out every
day  duties,  let alone all the overseas assignments.   Wait and see,
our government will go along with the USA about the missile defense
system - not because of any firmly held belief that it is a good defense
policy - but because the USA will tell us to go along if we want to
continue to count on them to defend us.  Things have been going downhill
for ages and I try to be optimistic but it is getting to be impossible.
Soon, we will be where we were at the outbreak of WWII - a mountie in a
dory with a pellet gun.  We should be proactive rather than reactive.
Alas, our opinions fall on deaf ears.
Beth
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:17:39 -0700*
Correct me if it was just an Urban Myth but wasn‘t our Navy forced to take
an old WW2 Bofors aa gun
from the Canadian War Museum to equip a frigate for the Gulf War?   ... Plus
ca change.
"CWM" hmmm. Time the politicos changed that name to Defence of Freedom
Museum or something a little
less frightening. Employees can start each workday with a group hug.....
Bout time for me to repeat my patented 20 minute rant about why the CF is
out of sight/out of mind to the general population. Haven‘t harranged this
bulletin board with it for about 6 - 8 months so perhaps it‘s due for a
reprint. Not that it would do any good, preaching to the converted. That‘s
right, patented not copyrighted.
----- Original Message -----
From: Beth MacFarlane 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:58 PM
Subject: Air Force Cutbacks
> It is time for the people of Canada to stand up and say "ENOUGH snip
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:34:35 -0500*
Not sure Ian, but believe it was taking the Phalanxes off the new
construction frigates and re-equipping the destroyer with them.
Hazy in my memory, but it was not a Bofors...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 9:17 PM
Subject: Re: Air Force Cutbacks
> Correct me if it was just an Urban Myth but wasn‘t our Navy forced to take
> an old WW2 Bofors aa gun
> from the Canadian War Museum to equip a frigate for the Gulf War?   ...
Plus
> ca change.
>
> "CWM" hmmm. Time the politicos changed that name to Defence of Freedom
> Museum or something a little
> less frightening. Employees can start each workday with a group hug.....
>
> Bout time for me to repeat my patented 20 minute rant about why the CF is
> out of sight/out of mind to the general population. Haven‘t harranged this
> bulletin board with it for about 6 - 8 months so perhaps it‘s due for a
> reprint. Not that it would do any good, preaching to the converted.
That‘s
> right, patented not copyrighted.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Beth MacFarlane 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:58 PM
> Subject: Air Force Cutbacks
>
>
> > It is time for the people of Canada to stand up and say "ENOUGH snip
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 03:04:31 -0000*
Well said!
BTW, Beth are you really a "Beth"? As opposed to a Bill, or a Bob, or some 
other kind of boy. I have to confess I‘m a bit confused, as I *think* your 
better half sometimes also posts from the same address, though I could be 
wrong...
Anyway, if you are, maybe we should start a lobby group called
"Chicks for Guns" or "Dames for Tanks" or something. I often think the 
politico types are reluctant to invest in defense partly because they think 
it will turn female voters off, but maybe we should try to show them they‘re 
wrong! :
Actually, I‘m only half joking. Does anyone know if any such groups exist 
either inside or outside the CF? If yes, I‘d love to know about them...
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Beth MacFarlane 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Air Force Cutbacks
Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:58:25 -0400
It is time for the people of Canada to stand up and say "ENOUGH".   We
have been down-sized, cut, and reorganized to death.  We have very
little left.   But our government likes to think we are a major player
on the world stage and send  us out on practically every peace-keeping
mission that comes down the pike - just to make some politicians look
good.  We do not have the people or the equipment to carry out every
day  duties,  let alone all the overseas assignments.   Wait and see,
our government will go along with the USA about the missile defense
system - not because of any firmly held belief that it is a good defense
policy - but because the USA will tell us to go along if we want to
continue to count on them to defend us.  Things have been going downhill
for ages and I try to be optimistic but it is getting to be impossible.
Soon, we will be where we were at the outbreak of WWII - a mountie in a
dory with a pellet gun.  We should be proactive rather than reactive.
Alas, our opinions fall on deaf ears.
Beth
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 20:51:11 -0800*
> Correct me if it was just an Urban Myth but wasn‘t our Navy forced to take
> an old WW2 Bofors aa gun
> from the Canadian War Museum to equip a frigate for the Gulf War?   ...
Plus
> ca change.
The weapons the navy installed, were the ones used in germany for airfield
defence.  They started life as AA batteries on HMCS Bonaventure.
The museum weapons had less wear in the barrels...From what I heard, the old
bofors were up to the task, pumping out all 6 rounds they were allotted. to
train 2 complete gun crews
Incidently, the guns remained part of HMCS Restigouche‘s weaponry until her
de-commisioning.
With tongue firmly in cheek..as usual
Chimo
Dave
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 07:59:44 -0400*
Joan
Am really a "Beth" and yes Bob has his say from here on occasion.  Served 11
years in the reserves and, for the most part, enjoyed it.   I was in the Log 
Adm end of things but in a household full of gunners, became somewhat
brainwashed.
Would they listen to women any more than a man?   I doubt it.   But it would be
interesting to have a chat with other like-minded females.  What do you think?
Beth
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> Well said!
>
> BTW, Beth are you really a "Beth"? As opposed to a Bill, or a Bob, or some
> other kind of boy. I have to confess I‘m a bit confused, as I *think* your
> better half sometimes also posts from the same address, though I could be
> wrong...
>
> Anyway, if you are, maybe we should start a lobby group called
> "Chicks for Guns" or "Dames for Tanks" or something. I often think the
> politico types are reluctant to invest in defense partly because they think
> it will turn female voters off, but maybe we should try to show them they‘re
> wrong! :
>
> Actually, I‘m only half joking. Does anyone know if any such groups exist
> either inside or outside the CF? If yes, I‘d love to know about them...
>
> Cheers,
>
> Joan
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Beth MacFarlane 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Air Force Cutbacks
> Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:58:25 -0400
>
> It is time for the people of Canada to stand up and say "ENOUGH".   We
> have been down-sized, cut, and reorganized to death.  We have very
> little left.   But our government likes to think we are a major player
> on the world stage and send  us out on practically every peace-keeping
> mission that comes down the pike - just to make some politicians look
> good.  We do not have the people or the equipment to carry out every
> day  duties,  let alone all the overseas assignments.   Wait and see,
> our government will go along with the USA about the missile defense
> system - not because of any firmly held belief that it is a good defense
> policy - but because the USA will tell us to go along if we want to
> continue to count on them to defend us.  Things have been going downhill
> for ages and I try to be optimistic but it is getting to be impossible.
> Soon, we will be where we were at the outbreak of WWII - a mountie in a
> dory with a pellet gun.  We should be proactive rather than reactive.
> Alas, our opinions fall on deaf ears.
>
> Beth
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

